# Family fun king fishing



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

No studs on this trip but cool little video pieced together!

New URL for HD!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

nice video- can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Great video...looks like you all had some fun!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

^ What he said! It's all about fishing and having fun. It's great that people have the technical savy to do all the editing and so forth to put up video for the rest of us to watch.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That was outstanding thanks for sharing...who was the artist singing that song that was pretty catchy ! Thanks again !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That looked like a good time had by all!!! Them kings are fun and fiesty! Especially good when the women folk get involved!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That was fun to watch, nice job


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice video looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

Is that Parker baynes


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Eric church , living part of life is that song. Thanks a family member put it together we can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice Video*

Enjoyed the video. Looks like good time had by all. :thumbup:


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks !!!!^^^^


----------



## Longbow (Jan 3, 2016)

very cool video, back home love watching someone hook up i target big blue cats and the look on there face is priceless the first time i take them fishing


----------

